# My latest Flightliner



## Rivnut (Oct 18, 2022)

I found this one a month ago. Same year and model as a couple of others but with no tank and incorrect seat. So I now need a reflector and lens for the tank which I had, a correct seat, and a taillight.  Any help out there? I now havevthree bike all the same year, same model. One boys with a kick back, this boys with a coaster, and a girls.  1 digit difference in tge three model numbers.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 19, 2022)

Nice bike! One of the coolest middleweights out there. I have a buddy who collects these and the Spaceliners.


----------

